# Bass Fishing



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Me and a buddy hit up a private pond the other day lookin for big momma..lol...dident do to bad ended up catching a few nice one here is a pic of the biggest!i would have to say my buddy out fished me this time!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wow that is one big bass!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

that is a pig for sure!


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

yeah she was deff a nice fish not for sure what she weighed?we caught all on white spinnerbaits and white flukes.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Heres some more pics from that day..its my buddies little brother..


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow what pigs!

I don't care if you blindfold me and throw me in the trunk please take me there


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

holy crap them are some nice pigs wtg


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

CARP 104 said:


> Wow what pigs!
> 
> I don't care if you blindfold me and throw me in the trunk please take me there


You'd probably have to be frisked for a GPS first.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Lol yeah i wouldnt mind taking some people out and do some fishing!!the thing is that pit is off limits!lol...not my choice though..but i do have plenty of other places!


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

Those are some nice fish. Hope you threw 'em back. C&R all the way.

*BB*


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Yes sir every fish was released....catch and release only for me!unless its a nice fat saugeye!lol


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

this gives you a lil idea how long they were!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

C&R,why the stringer,start a collection for picture taking?just courious...


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

they were both put on a stringer long enough for me to run up to the house on the 4 wheeler to get a camra..


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

It's great that you release them. We need more C&R fishermen. Especially here in ohio where there is no size regulations on bass. One word of advice though, try not to lay the fish down on the ground like that. It damages their slime coat, reducing the likelyhood they will live after being released. An easy way to measure them safely is this a metal fish ruler. The metal won't damage the slime coat like grass and dirt will.

Here's a good one. This is what we're getting for our boat.

*BB*


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

Whoops, I just realized I forgot to put the link in there. Sorry about that, here it is.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat90002&hasJS=true

*BB*


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

thanks for the tip bigbassin ill have to run up to cabelas and pick one of those up!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I always dip the board in the water prior to measuring the fish as well...


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

Now Thats A Bucket Of Bait...lol....naw Forreal Nice Fish Glad They Was Put Back For Another Day Of Fun!!!!


----------

